# 1936 Schwinn Stutz ID



## RustyK (May 24, 2017)

I believe this is a 1936 based on the serial number and other clues. Center lock fork, flat fender braces. Haven't checked the year on the crank yet.

Can anyone help me narrow down a model based on the frame?

Also, did any prewar Schwinns come with unpainted fenders?


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2017)

Straight down tube, so awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful!
I think there were prewar Schwinn's that came with "Gothic" fenders. They are vary rare from what I've been told. I think the model is a "Cycleplane" or "Motorbike"
Do you have a photo of the Badge? Thank you.
Enjoy the ride! Barry


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2017)

Looks like a 36 model to me too. Only unpainted fenders were the aluminum peaked gothic fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2017)

Love it!! Can we see the badge please?


----------



## Natscum (May 24, 2017)

Wow the paint even looks good except for the fork. Awesome bike.


----------



## RustyK (May 24, 2017)

The badge. Luckily the original key is there.


----------



## dave the wave (May 24, 2017)

so were the fenders plated chrome when it was sold new? looks like the fork was plated also.if that was the case it was a very nice bike when it was sold new.


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2017)

RustyK said:


> I believe this is a 1936 based on the serial number and other clues. Center lock fork, flat fender braces. Haven't checked the year on the crank yet.
> 
> Can anyone help me narrow down a model based on the frame?
> 
> ...





Your bike had factory chrome plated fenders, not unpainted but chrome plated.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 24, 2017)

Very cool, something new to see. Proves these bikes could have been equipped very differently and not always as the catalogs would describe it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-the-bicycle-anomalies-lets-see-them.109123/


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Looks like a 36 model to me too. Only unpainted fenders were the aluminum peaked gothic fenders.



I thought it was something like that! I forgot they were peaked. Thanks for the info! Barry


----------



## spitfire (May 26, 2017)

Beautiful Bike! Love the odd ducks!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 26, 2017)

Great find. Love it.


----------



## 56 Vette (May 27, 2017)

Nice looking bike, gotta love the one's that don't fit the mold! Joe


----------



## RustyK (May 27, 2017)

Love this bike, but she's moving along to another Cabe member!


----------



## Dgoldman (May 27, 2017)

RustyK said:


> The badge. Luckily the original key is there.
> Just found out last week with a conversation with my dad that his Schwinn was a Stutz. Can't wait to finish my "C" model to show him.
> 
> View attachment 471536 View attachment 471537 View attachment 471538


----------

